# Frankie Goes Canoeing



## SamRinde (Jun 10, 2013)

Such fun in Mason Neck State Park in Lorton, Virginia. We went their before, but decided to take Frankie on a canoe this time. We paddled to a beach area that had a nice and algae free beach and not many people for Frankie to get out and have some fun. He loved his first boat ride!



















He loved his new Kong Wubba Wet that I got him (on clearance for 2 US$!)


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Beautiful! Where's his life jacket?!


----------



## SamRinde (Jun 10, 2013)

They said they used to have one but a visitor took it!

We just went without one this time, but we need to get one!


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

fab pictures, what a lovely day.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Great pics, I have an open canoe and have not used it since my son was born 
I would love to get Ralph in there - not sure if ruby would be as keen.
Francis looks born to canoe!! A real little boating dog x


----------



## Skyesdog (Jun 7, 2012)

So cute!! Can you really get doggy life jackets? Ingenious!!


----------



## SamRinde (Jun 10, 2013)

Tinman said:


> Great pics, I have an open canoe and have not used it since my son was born
> I would love to get Ralph in there - not sure if ruby would be as keen.
> Francis looks born to canoe!! A real little boating dog x


He definitely had a ball. He would look out, then crawl on the canoe floor to get from my OH to me and back. When we stopped, he loves playing in the water. Hopefully we have more trips like this! But he does smell like fish and very sandy when we get home and usually ends up in a bath.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

You can't beat a wet smelly sandy poo! They're the best! 
I bet you all can't wait to do it again soon x


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

What a fantastic day. Frankie is really growing up and he looks so happy. Nothing our dogs like more than being included in whatever we are doing


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

So cute looks like he had a great time!


----------

